

Burning Man Founders Admit the Festival Has Jumped the Shark but That’s Okay - e15ctr0n
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/28/burning-man-founders-admit-the-festival-has-jumped-the-shark-but-thats-okay/

======
wkdown
$380+ for a ticket, you need to travel to the remote area, bring every single
thing you'd need, pack it all back out, etc etc. Doesn't sound accessible to
everyone, even without the millionaires.

